# Application in Applet?



## Gast (12. Mrz 2007)

HI,

hab jetzt endlich ein voll funktionstüchtiges Programm. Ist es möglich, dass ohne viel Aufwand in ein Applet zu verwandeln? Meine mal irgendwas gehört du haben, dass man nur eine Klasse für das Applet schreiben muss die dann eine Objekt des Programms erzeugt und dann läuft es? Ist das so ca. richtig?

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2007)

Ja, das kann man so machen.
Man kann auch eine Klasse schreiben die sowohl Applet als auch Application ist, das nennt man dann eine Appletcation.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mrz 2007)

Per Suchfunktion gibts auch Beispiele dazu:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/suche=Appletcation


----------

